# ext2fs permission problem



## lemrey (May 18, 2010)

im trying to mount an ext2 partition, so that a user can r/w to it.
mouting goes fine, but the user can't access to the mounted partition.


```
lemrey ~ $ ls -all /dev/ad1*                                                              
crw-rw-r--  1 root  operator    0, 102 May 17 19:23 /dev/ad10
crw-rw-r--  1 root  operator    0, 109 May 17 19:23 /dev/ad10s1
```

the mountpoint '/home/lemrey/data' has the following attributes.

```
drw-rw-r--   2 lemrey  operator        512 May 17 21:34 data
```
/dev/ad10s1 is the partition im mounting, like this (as root)
`# mount -t ext2fs /dev/ad10s1 /home/lemrey/data`

lemrey is in group 'operator'.

as soon as the partition is mounted, while i can browse it fine as root,
the user has some problem 'cd: /home/lemrey/data: Permission denied'

i also noticed the mountpoint's attributes are changed:

```
drw-rw-r--   8 lemrey  lemrey       4096 Mar  8 15:23 data
```

im running 8.0-RELEASE on amd64
any ideas?? :q


----------



## vermaden (May 18, 2010)

```
# pkg_add -r e2fsprogs
# rehash
# tune2fs -l /dev/ad10s1
```

What does INODE SIZE says?

Stock FreeBSD is able to mount ext2 with 128 inode size, there are patches to increase that to 256 inode size support.


----------



## lemrey (May 18, 2010)

Inode size is 256, but i repeat, the drive gets mounted
i can read/write anything to it as root, why i can't as a normal user?
also the mountpoint attributes gets changed and i believe it's not normal :/
i used to browse this drive in a previous installation under a low-rights user...


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2010)

I was about to ask why the mountpoint appears to be a file (no execute bits).


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2010)

lemrey said:
			
		

> as soon as the partition is mounted, while i can browse it fine as root,
> the user has some problem 'cd: /home/lemrey/data: Permission denied'


The user needs the execute bit set to be able to browse a directory.


----------



## lemrey (May 18, 2010)

adding the execute bit solved it.
thanks


----------

